# budget bike purchace for new year



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

I have decided to buy an entry level road bike on-line for the new year.
I am a mtb'er and want to road ride for cross training, spin, variety, etc.
I am moderately skilled in wrenching, so I am not too concerned with LBS support, although I have a good relationship with the shop where I previously worked.
So here is what I narrowed down...
Scattante R330
GT GTR series 4.0
Fuji Newest 3.0
Dawes Lightning 2300

Any input about these? I can buy into the idea that all bikes in this level are pretty similar quality, and the issue is fit, but I am just looking for one or 2 outside opinions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheoDog said:


> I have decided to buy an entry level road bike on-line for the new year.
> I am a mtb'er and want to road ride for cross training, spin, variety, etc.
> I am moderately skilled in wrenching, so I am not too concerned with LBS support, although I have a good relationship with the shop where I previously worked.
> So here is what I narrowed down...
> ...


I agree that the issue is fit, so with that in mind I suggest visiting a reputable LBS, being upfront with your intentions to buy online and pay a nominal fee for a fitting. Use the info from that fitting (test bikes year, make, model, size) as your baseline and compare its geo to that of bikes of interest. The closer the numbers, the closer your fit will be to the test bike.

I took a quick look at the geo (where provided) and it looks like the Fuji is the more relaxed of the four, with the Dawes being a close second, but that's a guess based on the pic alone, because a geo chart isn't provided. The others have shorter head tubes, so (all else being equal) will allow for a lower, racier riding position. 

Regarding specs, there are notable differences between these bikes. For example, I think considering the specs on the Fuji (mainly the 8 spd drivetrain), it's over priced. The Dawes has the best specs for the price, with the Scattante beating out the GT (9 spd versus 8).

If at all possible, I would advise you to test ride the bikes before deciding, and not let specs alone be your guide. Also, none of the bikes are offered in many sizes, so be careful with sizing and fit (_very _important).


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the Dawes for the value of the drivetrain components. I have a set of 105 brakes I can upgrade with and just throw some 540 pedals on. I am more interested in some distance riding than race/sprint, so the slightly upright geo is ok. I can always flip the step to reduce the drop. My time employed in a bike shop helps me feel I can fit myself fairly well and make small tweeks over time. I can't help but be slightly blinded by the name brandness of GT and the fact that LBS's in general are almost required to bash any on-line types like BD,, Nashbar, etc. The Scattante was the leader until noticed the components on the Dawes.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

have you considered lightly used bikes? I got my first good bike used and got a hell of a deal.


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

not much on craig's list in my area.


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

where are you from? Is there a big city near you? Try placing WTB ads in the regular bike classifieds. I've had very good luck using WTB ads because I live in a smaller town with very little CL bike traffic.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheoDog said:


> thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the Dawes for the value of the drivetrain components. I have a set of 105 brakes I can upgrade with and just throw some 540 pedals on. I am more interested in some distance riding than race/sprint, so the slightly upright geo is ok. I can always flip the step to reduce the drop. *My time employed in a bike shop helps me feel I can fit myself fairly well and make small tweeks over time. * I can't help but be slightly blinded by the name brandness of GT and the fact that LBS's in general are almost required to bash any on-line types like BD,, Nashbar, etc. The Scattante was the leader until noticed the components on the Dawes.


Points taken re: fit. Just make sure that you get _sizing_ right because that comes before _fit_, and if this is your first road bike, you have no baseline for comparison. That's why I suggested a standard LBS fitting; because you can't fit yourself very well to a bike that's sized incorrectly. And no, you shouldn't use your MTB bike set up for reference.  

I agree that the differences in HT lengths can be neutralized (to a point) with stem length/ angle and spacer adjustments. If you're the type to tweak your own fit, then it's likely you'll do so no matter which bike you decide on. And if you make a muddled mess of things (it _does_ happen) there's always a LBS to fall back on. 

Lastly, I wouldn't fret too much over anyone bashing a bike of interest, no matter the brand. If it suites your intended purposes and fits well, IMO there's reason to consider it - barring well documented problems, that is.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Most of the LBS around here dont charge for fitting esp if they have a possibility of gaining your business, rather it be for a complete bike or accessories. Even if you have the knowledge of how to measure, its always better to have someone else do it while you are in the correct positions. As far as the type of bike, there are hundreds of nice entry level ones out on the market that will be great. With a few mods, you can keep using it even as you progress forward in team rides or beginner races.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Great bikes....GT, Fuji, Scattante, all really great bikes.
The only bike I have reservations about is the Dawes, which I have seen creaking and falling apart on group rides. But then now I see that you want the components...oh well. Good Luck.
I would take the GT and then the Scattante, companies that have been designing some really nice frames for the money. Yes, everything is made in Taiwan, but I'm talking design and reputation here.


----------



## MrPillow (Nov 7, 2010)

You have seen that specific model fall apart during a ride before? Where did the failure occur?


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. After more study, it seems like Bikes Direct will be the way to go. I am now also considering the Motobecane Grand Record. Photos depict what looks like a carbon seatpost, probably faux. Or maybe just the Motobecane Record... I love that classic silver.. 
The thing that keeps the Dawes in the running is I prefer the tiagra sti levers over the sora with the thumb trigger. Anyone have an opinion about that?


----------



## MrPillow (Nov 7, 2010)

As a personal owner of the Grand Record, if I were you I'd go for the Dawes. The geo is a little more relaxed, and the components are a bit nicer. The Sora STI's and FSA triple crankset are my two main gripes with the grand record, and I intend to replace them. Other than those two issues, I absolutely love it.


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

Gravity Liberty 3? I know I am just splitting hairs over the same bike with different head tube lengths. But I still find this process more fun than wandering around my LBS staring at the same treks and giants that have been there all year.


----------



## MrPillow (Nov 7, 2010)

Gravity 3 is a triple, unless it's hilly where you live I'd stick with the Dawes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheoDog said:


> Thanks for all the input. After more study, it seems like Bikes Direct will be the way to go. I am now also considering the Motobecane Grand Record. Photos depict what looks like a carbon seatpost, probably faux. Or maybe just the Motobecane Record... I love that classic silver..
> The thing that keeps the Dawes in the running is *I prefer the tiagra sti levers over the sora with the thumb trigger. Anyone have an opinion about that*?


IMO the main disadvantage of the Sora group is that the thumb tab is more difficult to operate from the drops. This being an entry level group, most noobs (and many cyclists in general) don't spend a lot of time in the drops, so for them it's a non-issue. Overall, the group performs and functions well. 

Regarding your decision to go the online route: There's nothing wrong with BD's (or similar) offerings, just remember that besides getting a bike that suites your intended purposes, sizing and fit are the most important part of this purchase. 

It's human nature to want value for our $$, so looking at pics and comparing specs is (as you say) fun, but because you won't be working with an LBS or taking test rides, take steps to ensure you get sizing right, because if you guess wrong, the bike will never fit very well.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

MrPillow said:


> You have seen that specific model fall apart during a ride before? Where did the failure occur?


Yes, I have seen that specific model falling apart on a ride. Creaks and moans followed by the frame buckling and breaking at the welds...bottom bracket. The bike seemed to be very cheaply made, at least the frame was. 
Motobecane seems like a much better choice. That's a bicycle that I have seen out there and they do very well.


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback here. After thinking it over, I just picked up a GT Series 4 at a Performance shop while on vacation. something about seeing the frame in person up close made it easier to blow the cash. I feel I got a fair deal at $620 after tax and a pair of clipless pedals for it. I also got talked into the performance bike club membership to get 10% back as credit for on line purchase, so that is like another $60, but it cost me $30... so uner $600 for a carbon forked road bike is ok by me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike!! :thumbsup:

Pics are _always_ appreciated.


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

took my first ride on my GT Series 4 yesterday. quick 9 mile lap. It is definitely a step down from the ultegra equipped Giant TCR comp I borrowed. Once I got the drivetrain dialed in, it was pretty nice. the aluminum makes a difference, even compared to my steel singlespeed. I will try to post pics, but I get pretty lazy


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

congrats with your new bike. don't forget to post a picture(s)!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the bike and nothing like pounding the pavement with a new ride.


----------

